# QSI G Wire availability



## Lake Valley #1 (Dec 31, 2012)

Good morning all; Does anyone have any info on when the G Wire receiver will be available, and if so who's gonna have it? I'm super interested in the QSI set up to put into my B'mann Connies, and maybe others as well if the QSI rig works well. Thanks, Jeff


----------



## josephunh (Mar 27, 2013)

Jeff I am confused what do you mean when they will be available? They are already out unless there is a shortage of stock I am not aware of. I have the Gwire installed on three of my loco's with the QSI titan boards.

Looks like Traintek has some.


----------



## Lake Valley #1 (Dec 31, 2012)

josephunh said:


> Jeff I am confused what do you mean when they will be available? They are already out unless there is a shortage of stock I am not aware of. I have the Gwire installed on three of my loco's with the QSI titan boards.
> 
> Looks like Traintek has some.



Ah, thanks, Josephunh. I've been to all the places I normally buy from and no one has the receiver; apparently sold out. I've contacted QSI as to when they'll be back, but no answer yet. I'll have a look at Traintek. Be back later. Jeff


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

I'm told by my dealer that the old Linx receivers the G-wire used are obsolete, and the board is undergoing a re-design with a new receiver. Where that stands, I don't know. I've inquired with QSI, as has my dealer. Neither of us has heard any kind of a timeline on their re-introduction.

If you can find a source of them, please let me know. I've got a project that all I'm waiting for is a G-wire receiver then I can get going on it.

Later,

K


----------



## josephunh (Mar 27, 2013)

Good to know didn't realize everyone's stocks are out of it at moment. Hopefully Traintek has some for you.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

The are doing the final testing, it turns out that the replacement receiver is not completely identical in function, so QSI has to make a few changes.

I'd go to the QSI forum to ask, where the manufacturer does respond. He's so busy he cannot monitor all forums.

Greg


----------



## bdp3wsy (Mar 14, 2008)

Hopefully they were able to cut the cost on the units also. Heard they were looking to make a 2.4 unit so you can use the Aristo Revo TX to control the QSI units........that would be great.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Thanks, Greg. Yours is the closest I've gotten to a response from QSI--even _with_ asking on the QSI Yahoo group. 

I'll keep waiting, then, and not go to "plan B"--at least not yet.

Later,

K


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Apparently it looks like the manufacturer may have pulled the current stock. My guess is that QSI is not the only company that encountered issues with the new "chip". Frustrating for QSI also.

The good news is that it appears the manufacturer is alerted to the problem.

Greg


----------



## Michael Glavin (Jan 2, 2009)

FWIW:
The new Linx NT module is more than the RF receiver its replacing, its an RF transceiver capable of sending and receiving digital data. There are many new desirable attributes to ponder (albeit more than required for our needs in present form). 

Notably; range is in the 3000' arena as compared to the early versions of 1000'. 

Michael


----------



## JackM (Jul 29, 2008)

3000 feet = more than half a mile. I tend to think that would require a license to operate. You'd have signals interfering with each other, etc., etc.

JackM


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Doesn't require a license to transmit...

To fly model aircraft Jack

I use to get a good mile of range...!

Dirk


----------



## JackM (Jul 29, 2008)

Heard they were looking to make a 2.4 unit so you can use the Aristo Revo TX to control the QSI unitsIs that 24 mHz, 2.4 mHz?? 

JackM

And why can't I get things to appear within the quotes?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

The data transmitted is different, can't do.

Greg


----------



## JackM (Jul 29, 2008)

"Heard they were looking to make a 2.4 unit so you can use the Aristo Revo TX to control the QSI unitsIs that 24 mHz, 2.4 mHz?? "
------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
When I clicked "send", I saw:

Heard they were looking to make a 2.4 unit so you can use the Aristo Revo TX to control the QSI


> [unquote]
> 
> Is that 24 mHz or 2.4 mHz??
> 
> ...


----------



## honeybooboo (Jan 10, 2014)

JackM said:


> Heard they were looking to make a 2.4 unit so you can use the Aristo Revo TX to control the QSI units
> 
> Is that 24 mHz, 2.4 mHz??
> 
> ...






Never heard that at all as most likely within 2 years the Revo will be gone due to lack of support.

Boo Boo


----------



## bobvandno2 (Nov 4, 2009)

*G Wire*

I emailed Josh at QSI and he told me there is an explanation on the QSI web site under Products /Tools and Accessories.

Bob V


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Thanks for the link. Not that I'd put any money on any timeline QSI would put forth for product introductions, but it's nice to see an acknowledgement that they're working on it. If it's available Fall/Winter, that'll work well for me. I've just added a second project to the drawing board that will certainly benefit from a QSI decoder. 

Later,

K


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

While it's true that we do not have the new hardware from QSI, it's pretty hard to blame them when the radio manufacturer obsoletes a part and the new one does not work.

Greg


----------

